# What do you use for your tools at the bee yard?



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

So far all I have used is a cleaning products caddy, 2 sides with handle in the middle. It works ok but I'm not thrilled with it. I wondered how you all take your supplies to the bee yard?


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

I use a plastic collaspable produce crate I found at a garage sale for $3. I have a small bin that fits inside that I can take out to the hives that has smoker, fuel, tools, essential most used stuff.


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

This tote that I use is not very elegant or roomy but it was free


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I bought the metal pet bucket at Lowes, houses my smoker (it claims to be airtight) and all my hive tools etc... Smoker gets capped anyways, but the bucket makes sure it's contained and goes out.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Made in an hour from a few leftover scraps.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

the right rear pocket of my blue jeans.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I use a really sexy, green, five gallon bucket. One for tools and my smoker, and one for the pine needle smoker fuel.


----------



## 78-79fordman (Mar 23, 2014)

wildbranch2007 said:


> the right rear pocket of my blue jeans.


This ^ but the left pocket . I mean there's only two things you need and the one that sometimes is the only thing is the hive tool the other is the smoker and its not needed all the time .


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I use a square 5 gallon bucket with a tool caddy like you can get at any home improvement store. One of the best tool boxes I've ever seen belonged to D. Coates. He just used one of his famous nuc boxes with hinged lid and a carrying strap on it to carry all his tools, and could use the box to collect a swarm if needed.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have my hive tool in my back pocket, my smoker in hand or on top of a hive, supers on the truck or on a pallet on the ground.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I store all the possibles in a tool box I built for the purpose, along with a feed sack of pine straw, but all of that stays in the truck most of the time. I do keep a sharpie in my jacket pocket in addition to a magnifying glass, and my hive tool in my back pocket - although a holster of some kind would prevent getting propolis on my billfold. It's hard to break the back pocket habit once you form it though. Sure is Hard on the upholstery.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David LaFerney said:


> Sure is Hard on the upholstery.


I often hear this said. Yet I have never in 30 some years of beekeeping, carrying a hive tool in my back pocket more months of the year than not, never yet cut an upholstery or my back. My tool faces me, not away from me.

Propolis on my credit cards and license yes, but never any other damage.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Well then I guess that means that I have accomplished in just a handful of years that which you have yet to achieve - A hole in my truck seat.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I've been using a 5 gallon bucket which works just fine, but my daughter bought me one of these for Christmas: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Merrill-Tool-Box/productinfo/247/ 

I haven't tried it yet, it's pretty heavy, but looking at the video, it holds 5 frames like a nuc but without an entrance, there's a hole but it's screened. I may unscreen it and just use this as a nuc for splits!

A 5 gallon bucket really does me just fine.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

David LaFerney said:


> Well then I guess that means that I have accomplished in just a handful of years that which you have yet to achieve - A hole in my truck seat.


We all have our own goals in life I guess.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Yeah the truck seat can take a beating from a hive tool, but it also took a shot from that screw driver I put in my back pocket also.
I usually carry a 3 gallon pail with some misc tools and smoker fuel, but some how the hive tool always gets left in my pocket. Maybe one of the car companies will design a seat with a cut out for tools that get left in the pocket of. forgetful users like myself


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Found a better pic of the tool caddy I use. It basically holds everything you need to take to the hive.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

A five gallon bucket with one of those canvas? tool inserts..........holds it all & then some.


----------



## Millenia (Apr 8, 2014)

And here I've just been storing everything in my upturned bee veil. I need to get more high tech!


----------



## SwampCat (Jul 14, 2011)

I like to wear those pants with the smaller tool pockets on the side. Hive tool slides right down in one of them, as does a lighter. I carry the smoker in one hand, and I also like to carry a frame holder to hold a frame or two while I am going through the hive. And the side pockets on the pants will prevent damage to the truck seat from hive tools. Also makes it a lot easier to get the hive tool in the side pocket - as opposed to the back pocket where you cant see it - or your bee suit might be covering your back pocket. I do carry a magnifying glass in the back right pocket to help me see eggs - old eyes are not too good for seeing the eggs.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

NewbeeInNH said:


> I've been using a 5 gallon bucket which works just fine, but my daughter bought me one of these for Christmas: http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Merrill-Tool-Box/productinfo/247/


I got one of these for myself last Christmas. It's in the garage waiting to be painted. I like it for certain things, like when I know I'm looking to pull frames to move and it keeps bees in, screened. I will use it more once I get it painted (maybe today!). I doubt I will use it exclusively because of weight. 

The caddy I have isn't great because with gloves on I have a hard time getting to the little stuff. Like I keep rubber bands, shims, entrance reducers, several hive tools, queen catchers which I lose too many of, fire starters, duct tape. I end up taking stuff out to find something and it's not convenient. It's time for a change. 

I like the wooden caddy's with compartments that some of you use, but I'm going to go with the canvas bag for the pail. When the work is done, I now use an ammo box to put my smoker in and it goes out right away. No more smoke smell or time spent putting out the smoker when I'm done. It's awesome.

By the way, there is a Kwick start that I have started using more and more often, not for starting the smoker. I use it for the times I only need a little bit of smoke like just a few seconds at the entrance and a bit under the lid, when all I need to do is go in for a quick check. I also use it for moving bees in at the entrance if I need to move the hive. I often only use 1/2 and then put it out like a cigarette on the cinder block hive stand. Saves me a lot of time and effort of getting a smoker going, waiting for cool smoke. 
http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/category/page74.html#!productInfo/0/


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

> The caddy I have isn't great because with gloves on I have a hard time getting to the little stuff. Like I keep rubber bands, shims, entrance reducers, several hive tools, queen catchers which I lose too many of, fire starters, duct tape.


LOL. Sounds like Fibber McGee's closet. (that's an old reference, you'll probably have to google that)

My smoker came with a cork. When I'm done using the smoker, I cork it, and it extinguishes itself.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a Chevy Tahoe and move it as needed in the yard. Hive tool in right rear pocket, smoker in left hand, pencil (or ball point pen) in left shirt pocket, scrap piece of paper in front pocket.

cchoganjr


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

A Galvanized Steel Pail like this:


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

SwampCat said:


> I do carry a magnifying glass in the back right pocket to help me see eggs - old eyes are not too good for seeing the eggs.


I agree, I cannot see eggs at all! I use an old galvanized bucket with everything in it but the kitchen sink (must be a woman thing)....screw driver, hive tool, burlap, pine needles, lighter, matches in case lighter won't work, cup for wax, Epi pen, screening, rubber bands....sort of like my pocketbook....


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

I have found a metal 5 gal. bucket with a movable sheet metal divider, hot plugged smoker on one side resting on a frame grip and all my tools and some fuel and any thing burnable on the other side.
The bail of the bucket slips over a short 2X4 siting in a stake pocket of my flat bed.
We all have our favorites.
Walt


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I use this:
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT0MufAgpU5p0V3rE_AHIMA-ea30a8kKpq22McWY6mHRO_giLKESQ

JK-I use a carpenters nail apron. I just started using one this year and I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner. Really don't need much room and I used my pocket until I decided to mark all my queens while I was out one day so everything goes into this nail apron. I made a pocket in it for the hive tool so I don't have to fish for it every time but that mainly stays in my hand. A lot of people use a 5 frame nuc with a cut out for grabbing and carrying. This works well for storing a frame that is removed for inspection. I have several nucs laying around the yard and when I take out the 2nd frame I generally put it in one of these if it has a bunch of bee on it. If it isn't too packed I just lean it up against the front/side of the hive on end. Less is better IMO and the whole luggage concept for checking hives gets old quick so just take what you know you will use (smoker and hive tool) and if there is something needing attention that requires another tool or equi[pment then bring that during a trip. 
Smoker fuel? How much can you use at a time? Pretty much available right on the ground by me if my burlap and carboard "fuel log" burns down. These are good for several hours minimum and they relight by removing the log, lighting the bottom char and blowing on. 
Good luck


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

toss it all in a bushel basket- light and easy and vents it self to keep stuff dry. carries a ton. whatever works and good visibility to get to what you need without tool conflict. B


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

> This ^ but the left pocket . I mean there's only two things you need and the one that sometimes is the only thing is the hive tool the other is the smoker and its not needed all the time .


I'll second this. Another left handed beekeeper.

Tom


----------



## Gilligan (May 8, 2013)

JRG13 said:


> I bought the metal pet bucket at Lowes, houses my smoker (it claims to be airtight) and all my hive tools etc... Smoker gets capped anyways, but the bucket makes sure it's contained and goes out.


What is this? I need a smoker box to snuff out my smoker when I'm done. I put it in a galvanized bucket in the middle of my shop so it's "safe" but I'd rather an air tight container.


----------



## plcnut (Mar 8, 2013)

Gilligan,
An ammo can from army surplus works great.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I have a small, six gallon, metal pail with a tight fitting lid: http://www.lowes.com/pd_195272-6387...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo= I got if for something else and then didn't use it. One the smoker is out, I usually let it sit overnight to cool, I store my matches, straw and wood pellets in there too. If I forget one I forget it all.

Tom


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

plcnut said:


> Gilligan,
> An ammo can from army surplus works great.


Yup-I've also been using one of these and they are great. Safe and secure, out of the rain, no stink and the smoker get put out very quickly. Makes for easy relighting too.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I use ammo box too, when I'm done with the work it goes in ammo box and in my trunk. It's great.

I only use Kwick starts for when I only need a few seconds of smoke. For example, when moving a hive/nuk and want them to move inside, they work great and then I don't have to haul out the smoker. 

I have 4 yards now, and 3 of them I have to walk a distance to get to the hives. I found something else that works pretty slick. I found a Scotts seeder in someone's trash, and I can put quite a bit of stuff in it. Like frames, tool carrier, smoker, etc. Works very nice. I used it to move 2 cinder blocks to set up a new hive. Beats carrying those heavy things for 100 feet +-. Now when I see them out on curb, I'm going to get more so I have one for each yard.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have the merril toolbox. It makes a great stool... and swarm catcher...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I never leave home without my shaker box.


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

A farm basket, now the bee basket....takes the abuse.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer said:


> I never leave home without my shaker box.


Michael, what do you use your shaker box for? Deb


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Finding queens, or holding a frame of brood with queen while I examine her colony, or insuring I haven't got queens in my cell builders.


----------



## GED (Mar 16, 2012)

Fortunately, my bees are close. I never seemed to have everything I needed with my 5 gallon bucket, so, I acquired a wagon. I carry an extra super with frames, some deep frames, smoker, tools, beetle traps, vegetable oil, powdered sugar and a lot more. I now make one trip !


----------

